# Wild mouse mated with my fancy mice



## Sally M (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi, I have no idea if this is even in the right section. To cut a long story short a wild mouse got into my shed and got three of my fancy mice pregnant. I now have over 20 babies. The dad was caught and released miles from my house. I think I have found homes for the girls but the boys are harder. Does anyone's have any ideas of where to even start looking for homes? All take after their dad in colour and are acting quite wild although I have been assured plenty of handling should help things but that is hard to do when you have so many.


----------



## Sally M (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't want any going for snake food. I was told people on here keep mice


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

There are people here that keep them as pets yes. To avoid them being snake food perhaps not give them away for free.


----------



## Sally M (Dec 19, 2016)

Debbie1962 said:


> There are people here that keep them as pets yes. To avoid them being snake food perhaps not give them away for free.


I just want them to find good homes. I have a rescue space lined up for the girls and possibly some boys.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I understand but offer them for free here and they could end up as snake food. Hope you find them all good homes.


----------



## Sally M (Dec 19, 2016)

Debbie1962 said:


> I understand but offer them for free here and they could end up as snake food. Hope you find them all good homes.


No I don't want that at all.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

No I wouldn't either and I do keep snakes myself.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Try posting this in the "Other pets and exotic" section below this, as anyone looking for 'ordinary' mice are more likely to be looking there than in the Exotics Section?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am not so sure about them taming down, could be a bit hit and miss. I used to breed fancy/domestic mice (both for pets and snake food) and have also hand reared orphaned wild house mice. The domestic ones seemed to be automatically fairly tame without any real effort, only being handled when cleaning. The wild ones, despite being hand reared from a week old and a fair bit of effort on my part and the others that took them on to keep them tame, they all quickly reverted and became untouchable. I have never dealt with any wild x domestic ones but if they already seem to be heading that way then you might not have much luck. If you can't find good homes have you considered release? Normally I would never consider releasing a domestic animal and certainly don't condone people dumping their pets, as a rescue I pick up enough of them, but it is not as if these are hybrids, fancy and house mice are the same species, and if they look and behave like wild mice then they shouldn't be at any disadvantage. The issue would be finding a good site. House mice don't live in the woods and fields like natives, they live in and around buildings, where they are not usually welcome. (this was the reason we chose not to release our hand reared ones, but rehome instead, but placing them was not easy, especially the males, and we only had 6)


----------



## Sally M (Dec 19, 2016)

feorag said:


> Try posting this in the "Other pets and exotic" section below this, as anyone looking for 'ordinary' mice are more likely to be looking there than in the Exotics Section?


Thank you I will try posting there.


----------



## Sally M (Dec 19, 2016)

corvid2e1 said:


> I am not so sure about them taming down, could be a bit hit and miss. I used to breed fancy/domestic mice (both for pets and snake food) and have also hand reared orphaned wild house mice. The domestic ones seemed to be automatically fairly tame without any real effort, only being handled when cleaning. The wild ones, despite being hand reared from a week old and a fair bit of effort on my part and the others that took them on to keep them tame, they all quickly reverted and became untouchable. I have never dealt with any wild x domestic ones but if they already seem to be heading that way then you might not have much luck. If you can't find good homes have you considered release? Normally I would never consider releasing a domestic animal and certainly don't condone people dumping their pets, as a rescue I pick up enough of them, but it is not as if these are hybrids, fancy and house mice are the same species, and if they look and behave like wild mice then they shouldn't be at any disadvantage. The issue would be finding a good site. House mice don't live in the woods and fields like natives, they live in and around buildings, where they are not usually welcome. (this was the reason we chose not to release our hand reared ones, but rehome instead, but placing them was not easy, especially the males, and we only had 6)


Thank you for your reply. I don't think I could release them as they are half fancy mouse. The rodent expert I spoke to at the Animal shelter said the same thing happened to him and with handling they were fine. I am considering keeping several myself but I will admit to being a bit worried.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The results with handreared wild mammals can vary, even in the same litter. Jen (Amalthea on here) handreared 2 wild rat siblings. Once they were weaned the male became very aggressive and she eventually had to release him. The female remained much calmer and tamer (with her!) and lived out her days with her fancy rats. So taming is possible, but not guaranteed.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I had a hairless rat that came to me pregnant, didn't know it at the time, and the previous owner said it will have been a wild rat that was dad as she had escaped at some point in the shed where they were kept. All the babies were fine to handle being born into captivity they seemed fine. Don't know if mice are the same though.


----------



## reenieebean (5 d ago)

Sally M said:


> I just want them to find good homes. I have a rescue space lined up for the girls and possibly some boys.


I'm responding to a very old post! We are in your same predicament- two of our fancy mice were impregnated by a male house mouse who got in to their cage! Could you share what rescue space you found for your girls? We've contacted many rehab facilities (most won't take them b/c of the half fancy) and many mouse forums (many are understandably concerned about temperament as they mature). We live in Washington DC and would travel extensively for the right home! We'll begin handling/ hoping to socialize/ tame as bets we can- our babies are 6 days old (batch 1) and 2 days old (batch 2). Thank you! Irene


----------

